# im new..... here is my haflinger



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

i have a lovely 7year old haflinger mare, here is a pic


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

awww lovely horse you got there.


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

how tall is she and whats her name???


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

shes 14.1 and her name is daisy, shes very chuncky and strong


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

she is a nice build shes like a sofa
no she does not have scabies? whys that lol?


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Beautiful This is my gelding, he has been out in the paddock so he looks bad  , but I am making it a mission to clean him up.

Thanks for pics


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

hes lovely,
her tail was clipped there thats why it looked like that in the first pic


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont know that much about them, do they come a a full colour range? We have anton for the sulky. Do you have more pics of yours.


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*









here is a pic,


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

omg i want her!!!  she kinda looks like my gelding... there both palomino any way lol... welcome to the boards!!!!!

here's a pic of scooter


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

nice horses! this is my 4 year old QH filly








ss


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I love her bulkiness.


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

thankyou  , your gelding is stunning , mine is very strong to ride lol


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

smart_slider your filly is lovelyyy


----------



## haffyluv (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone I'm new here to

Was just looking around and found a topic on Haflingers.... so thought i'd share.

Your horses are all so lovely

I have 2 haflingers, Wutalla and Wolfy, they're half brothers. They are 3 and 13.2hh and 14hh. Wutalla is my baby  (shouldn't have a favorite but i do) I also breed welsh ponies and andalusians.

Wolfy is the lighter one and wutalla is the darker one


























They are so very strong aren't they  

Cheers


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## haffyluv (Jan 27, 2007)

I've only bread one filly so far. i'm sort of progressing into welsh's as i've just purchased a new stallion. but still love my andy's  

My mare sophie and foal yelena









Yelena as a foal









Yelena a little while ago about 18mths. Sadly now sold, but to a friend up the road









this is her swimming the other day with her new owner









lots of pic i know, sorry hehe


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

there really lovely :lol: 
yea my haffy is very strong and very very strong minded lol.
she loves to jump and go fast


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

I loveddd the first pic of your horse soo much... and i played with it a little... i hope you don't mind... here are the results!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a few from the one of her grazing (now she's grazing in a field of daisy's lol) also...









and this one is kinda painted...


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Scooter, that picture is so beautiful!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks!!! I think i'm going to make a new thread for people to post there pics that i can mess around with! oh here's another....


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

They look great... wish I could do that!!!! to my pics


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

there really nice :lol: could you send them to me at all so i can keep them on my comp please


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

ive copyed the pics, there now my screen saver, thanks so much they are really great


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

sure i'll email them to you this afternoon!


----------

